

Nick Carr: Everybody's appy nowadays - yarapavan
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2010/01/everybodys_appy.php

======
jamesbritt
_And then Apple opened its iPhone app store, and in a Cupertino minute
everything changed. Suddenly, the idea of tethered software seemed normal
again. (Ironically, when Apple was struggling to survive in the 90s, the Web's
run-anywhere ethic had served as an important lifeline for the company,
reducing the importance of Microsoft's control of the PC software market.)_

Ironically? Hells no. This is just how it works, and Apple knows how to play
smart. When you're at the bottom, you want everything open and free, but when
you start getting more control and market share you want things locked down.

------
stcredzero
_The battle between universal software and proprietary apps is also, in other
words, a battle between two models for the future of personal computing. While
both models will almost certainly survive, only one will be the dominant
model._

Why does one have to be "dominant"? What does that really mean? Are mainstream
movies and books "dominant" and why should I care? Actually the answer is,
"yes they are dominant." But the following "why" is the interesting part.

So long as there's a choice, the forces of openness are winning.

------
sailormoon
Ah, but are they bulletproof?

